# Suche W-Lan "Verstärker/Repeater"



## Star_KillA (18. Mai 2010)

*Suche W-Lan "Verstärker/Repeater"*

Ich hatte so ein Teil schonmal 
Einfach hingestellt dann ein bisschen Freigeschaltet beim Router und fertig.
Dann ist mein Haus abgebrannt (
Jetzt brauche ich das Für mein IPhone und das vom Dad.
Wir haben  ein Speedport W701V als Router.
Habe mit Paint mal was gemalt ^^ sollte es verdeutlichen.

Suche eine WLAN Repeater oder eine Art neuen Router den man dann ins LAN Netz steckt. Sollte gut aber billig sein höchstens 50 €

Mit wichtig gekennzeichnete Stellen sind Wichtig d.h. bis dahin sollte es reichen


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche W-Lan "Verstärker/Repeater"*

Kann man den Router nicht woanders platzieren? 

Man könnte zur Not auch so was ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Netzwerktechnik - WLAN - Access Points - TP-LINK TL-WA501G  an den tcom_Router dranmachen und dann halt in den Flur stellen. Bin nicht sicher, ob man den auch ohne Kabel mit dem Router verbinden kann, is an sich ein Accesspoint und kein Repeater, also WLAn für Router, die kein eigenes WLAN haben.


----------



## Star_KillA (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche W-Lan "Verstärker/Repeater"*

Ne geht leider nicht weil der Router direkt am kabel ist wo alles (strom wasser telefon) Ins Haus kommt


----------



## püschi (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche W-Lan "Verstärker/Repeater"*

Ich kann dir so etwas sehr empfehlen:

Devolo Wireless Extender

Der erste Adapter wird in der Nähe des Routers in eine Steckdose gesteckt und per LAN-Kabel mit dem Router verbunden. Dieser überträgt die Internetverbindung zu einer weiteren Steckdose deiner Wahl (wäre vermutlich im 1. Stock) und dort steckst du den zweiten Adapter mit WLAN-Antenne in die Steckdose. Du und dein Vater können dann auf das WLAN vom Adapter zugreifen.

Kostet zwar etwas mehr als 50€, aber in meinen Augen eine der besten Lösungen


----------



## Herbboy (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche W-Lan "Verstärker/Repeater"*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Ne geht leider nicht weil der Router direkt am kabel ist wo alles (strom wasser telefon) Ins Haus kommt


 
Kann man da kein neues Kabel verlegen?


----------



## Star_KillA (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche W-Lan "Verstärker/Repeater"*

Ne geht nicht die ganzen kabel oben sind ja schon neu


----------

